# I would like to see a picture of a genuine vintage 50's model Phantom



## silvercreek (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a decent picture of an authentic vintage early to mid 1950's Schwinn Phantom? I don't care what color it is I just want to see a picture of one that everyone agrees that it's real.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 8, 2012)

*1950 Black Phantom*

The Day I bought it from an estate auction with original broken crank arm:





About a week later cleaned and waxed with a correct replacement crank arm.




As real as they get.


----------



## rlhender (Jun 8, 2012)

*My 55*

Here is my 1955 that I restored, some new chrome....Rear rack is a repop


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Does anyone have a decent picture of an authentic vintage early to mid 1950's Schwinn Phantom? I don't care what color it is I just want to see a picture of one that everyone agrees that it's real.




Here are mine: Green '59, Green '56, Black '54, and girls Green '55 (only year for girls Phantom). All are original, unrestored bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my original '56 -


----------



## jkent (Jun 8, 2012)

*Shawn Shawn Shawn .......*

Dang bro, srpead the wealth! Really nice collection!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I don't know if I want to pop for a reproduction or try to save up for the real thing. If I have to save more money, it will very likely cost that much more buy that time.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 9, 2012)

*1952 Green Phantom*

Original find the day I bought it from the Original owner's widow:




Cleaned and ready to ride:




Save and wait for the right one to find you...repops are a dime a dozen but finding the real deal is worth the wait.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 9, 2012)

These pictures are awesome. It's almost like owning one myself, being able to look at the pictures of these works of art.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 9, 2012)

Do the Phantom pedals say Schwinn on them?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 9, 2012)

*Original equipment Phantom block pedals.*

On the 1951 Phantom I had in the early 1970's the rubber blocks on the original pedals each had the word "SCHWINN" embossed on one side, and on the right angle side from it, it had the word "DELUXE" in big block letters on it. And these were the original pedals on that bike, as this was LONG before Schwinn was making any reproduction parts for Phantoms. They were the same pedals that were used on B-6's, also. I do not have that Phantom anymore, as I was forced to sell it in 1982, during that year's brief but sharp recession to make car payments while my work got slow, back then.

Jim.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 9, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> On the 1951 Phantom I had in the early 1970's the rubber blocks on the original pedals each had the word "SCHWINN" embossed on one side, and on the right angle side from it, it had the word "DELUXE" in big block letters on it. And these were the original pedals on that bike, as this was LONG before Schwinn was making any reproduction parts for Phantoms. They were the same pedals that were used on B-6's, also. I do not have that Phantom anymore, as I was forced to sell it in 1982, during that year's brief but sharp recession to make car payments while my work got slow, back then.
> 
> Jim.




Thanks Jim.


----------



## cruiserfan (Jun 11, 2012)

*what's a good deal?*

Great pics, thanks for posting.  How much should I plan on paying for an original Phantom in decent shape?  And by decent shape, I mean normal wear and tear but not trashed.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 11, 2012)

cruiserfan said:


> Great pics, thanks for posting.  How much should I plan on paying for an original Phantom in decent shape?  And by decent shape, I mean normal wear and tear but not trashed.




Welcome aboard. 

I'm new at this also. I haven't found one for myself yet. The Phantoms that are 100% original …if you can find one, are going for some fairly high prices even in poor condition. Most are on eBay and the ones I've seen mostly depend on bidders luck. Some that I've seen that are far from original have sold for more than some of the ones that were original or near to it. Some of these other guys can contribute more on this subject than I can.

The only problem I'm going to have if I find a Phantom that needs a lot of work is that I have no close by services and would have to ship everything out to someone and be out a lot of shipping not to mention the cost of refinishing which is going to make it cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 11, 2012)

*wait*

Wait for an original, they have soul...

Here's my '53 Henderson badged Black Phantom, only change was the stainless spokes and repop tires 





so I could ride it hard.  It was missing the rear tail light, still waiting to find the right one with the right patina, but that is part of the fun, the hunt.

GenuineRides


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Wait for an original, they have soul...
> 
> Here's my '53 Henderson badged Black Phantom, only change was the stainless spokes and repop tires View attachment 54667View attachment 54668
> so I could ride it hard.  It was missing the rear tail light, still waiting to find the right one with the right patina, but that is part of the fun, the hunt.
> ...




A nice, original tailight went on Ebay yesterday for $107. These don't turn up real often but at least your not looking for Monark five bar parts or a lit big tank for a Dayton like me! V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Advice....*

Phantoms are plentiful, have some patience, save your money and buy a quality machine.

You'll never regret it. I've bought some POS ones, then traded up and kept the better parts

and pieces for the next one. You never know what is lurking around the corner if you keep 

your eyes and ears open. I have bought bikes here on the CABE on time, (made payments,) 

and have ended up with a great little collection.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 12, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Phantoms are plentiful, have some patience, save your money and buy a quality machine.
> 
> You'll never regret it. I've bought some POS ones, then traded up and kept the better parts
> 
> ...




Unfortunetly, by the time I wait for a good one, the prices have gone up that much higher.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't see any real movement in prices on Phantoms anytime soon. As a matter of fact I think most collectibles markets will remain fairly flat until we start to see real economic recovery.Like Lawrence said there are a lot of nice Phantoms out there. Do your homework, decide what you want, and find a complete, original bike. Jus my 2c though. V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

So since these Phantoms are original vintage bikes, there must have been two different rear fender reflectors options, right?


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 17, 2012)

*Reflectors*



silvercreek said:


> So since these Phantoms are original vintage bikes, there must have been two different rear fender reflectors options, right?




The Autocycle style chrome framed reflector was NOT standard to the original catalog outfitted Phantoms.

A copy of the Schwinn 1951 Parts and accessory catalog that I have lists this item as Optional Equipment for addiional cost (pgs 43-45 and pg 65).

That's not to say there are not complete original Phantoms in the hands of collectors that had this Optional Equipment installed when the bicycle was purchased. 

The Phantoms in the Schwinn catalogs of the 1950's only list the plain jane Stimsonite 3" reflector as the standard.   It wasn't until the Schwinn Reproduction came out in the 1980's that these reflectors became "Original" to the Phantom build.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> The Autocycle style chrome framed reflector was NOT standard to the original catalog outfitted Phantoms.
> 
> A copy of the Schwinn 1951 Parts and accessory catalog that I have lists this item as Optional Equipment for additional cost (pages 43-45 and page 65).
> 
> ...




Thanks John,
I kind of figure there had to be 2 different Schwinn reflectors. I don't think these guys would be putting after-market reflectors on these nice original vintage bikes.


----------

